# TV / Speaker Setup for new Home Theater



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello all, 
You guys/girls have been assume with helping me to build a system. 

My last questions or quest for advice in selection:

TV: Pana 58V10 versus Samsung UN60C6300. Saw both in best buy (well, saw the UN55C6300). I have got to say, the brightness is incredible. Certainly, the settings are all out of whack, but really having a hard time comparing and getting the same brightness (or close) out of the plasma V10. I had the contrast at 100% on the V10 and adjusted brightness to 65. It already started to gray. 
The Samsung will cost me about $600+ more (albeit, also a little larger screen). What to pick? (especially, for those of you who have seen the photos of my livingroom).

Speakers: Narrowed down to SVS STS-02 towers / SCS-02 center / either SBS or SSS surrounds
versus 
Infinity P362 towers / PC350 center / P162 or wharfegale surrounds (the diamond 10's or the cheaper ones)

Someone said I could probably do the infinity setup for a few hundred less, so that is a consideration.

Sub: Either 2 dayton 120's, a single ED A2-300, a single BIC or Acoustech
(probably can't afford the SVS sub)

Receiver: Onkyo 707


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's the question?


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Which TV considering my viewing room?

I probably could get the infinity setup for about 300-400 less. Is SVS that much better?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, it's not a simple as which TV is better as noted in your other thread here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...processors/30839-best-led-tv-bang-buck-3.html

As mentioned there, after taking into consideration your lighting conditions, given your seating distance of 12 feet, you should get the biggest TV you can afford, regardless of other features. At that distance, you won't be able to tell the difference between 720 and 1080 on a 70" set.

As for speakers, the infinity's are very nice. I'd save the money there over the SVS and put that towards TV/Sub/Netflix Subscription.


----------

